# I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have an i-Ball Baton wireless router (model no. iB-WRX150N) and Hathway broadband internet connection.
I had a lot of problems in setting up the router initially since i was not able to connect to the internet through the router...That problem was solved by MAC address cloning as suggested by some online thread.
However, everyday when i switch on the router, modem and my laptop for the first time, i cannot connect to the internet via router (my laptop shows exclamation icon saying NO INTERNET ACCESS). What i need to do is connect the laptop directly to modem via LAN wire and wait for a minute. When the connection shows Internet Access available, I unplug wire from my laptop and plug it into my wireless router...
After doing this, I can access internet via router...
This process has been really irritating and worst of all I don't understand the logic of this plug/unplug technique!!!!! but still it works!!!!!

Also, since last few days this technique has not been consistent i.e. it works sometimes and rest of the times it doesn't!!!

Can anyone please suggest the solution for this problem since this has been really irritating.

Thanks a lot in advance...:smile:

P.S:
1. I think the problem is not with wireless thing since I face the same problem when i try to access internet from my PC via router...
2. I run Windows 7 on my laptop and Windows XP SP2 on my PC


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's continue assisting you here, there's no need for you to create a duplicate Thread.

Thread Closed.


----------

